# [SOLVED] Grey Circle Of Death (GCOD)



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

When I go to some sites that have a player as part of the page, I get a symbol instead of the player. This is represented as an exclamation mark inside a grey circle. I understand it is a problem with the player and is called the grey circle of death.

What can I do to resolve this?

I'm using Windows 7 Pro and IE11. In Chrome, the same issue represents itself as a jigsaw piece in a grey square.

T


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Grey Circle Of Death (GCOD)*

Hi tomohawk,

Go to Adobe: Creative, marketing, and document management solutions and download and install the latest flash and shockwave player. Hope this helps you out. Please provide an update when you can, thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Grey Circle Of Death (GCOD)*

As DBCooper said, go to Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player and
Adobe - Adobe Shockwave Player Uncheck any Optional software. 
Also install Java java.com: Java + You


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks DBCooper and spunk.funk

Didn't realise it was that simple! Sorry for not thinking of that before seeking help.

I had already updated to latest version of Java yesterday morning, but because my Flash settings are set to auto-update, I did not consider that would be the cause.

T


----------

